# Anyone going?



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

www.ohiomuskieshow.com


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Plan to go down,missed it last year


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Maybe I'll see ya there.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

new to musky fishing and am going to try like hell to make it. Buddy asked me why i was wasteing my time on junk fish some catfisherman i just dont understand
________
MARIJUANA VAPORIZERS


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Logan and I will be there on Saturday. Anyone interested in having lunch with fellow OGF members while at the show? Any ideas on where a good lunch spot would be?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I met friends from another bulletin board there last year. We had lunch on-site @ the Buckeye Hall of Fame Cafe. Very busy & noisy - an arcade immediately adjoining - made conversation a little difficult. Plenty of fast food places nearby, but seating might be a problem if you draw a good crowd.

Haven't decide whether I'll go again this year, but would be interested in swapping lies over a meal if I do.


----------



## Super Snagger (Feb 21, 2005)

I will be working in the Central Ohio Muskies Inc. booth for part of one of those days. Stop in an say hi!! Doug

"All other fish are just bait"


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

with it being so close I think I will go


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I sure hope to make it, but think our yearly Northern Pike ice fishing trip is the same weekend.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

just bumping this back to the top


----------

